# Chattahoochee HillJack Catfishing Club 2010



## brother hilljack (Aug 23, 2009)

I have posted information, http://www.hilljackcatfishing.com/index_files/Page572.htm,  in regards to the Chattahoochee HillJack Catfishing Club for 2010. Please review the document and the proposed schedule and let me know what you think. Feedback is very important so don't be bashful. Please take into consideration that we can not please everyone, but we will try to compromise if there are real issues. 

You will notice that some of the events seem a bit far to drive, but please consider that we have teams from up north that drive 100 plus miles to get to our current locations. The club administration has taken this fact into consideration with the addition of the Ringer ramp event (Northern West Point Lake)

HillJack Catfishing is proud to announce that Monster Rod Holders have come on board as a sponsor! Thank you Monster Rod Holders for your support!


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## j_seph (Aug 24, 2009)

Any chance of broading your horizons.
Say adding lakes Lanier, Hartwell, Coosa River, Clarke Hill, Altamaha
I would be all over something like this if the tournaments, or at least some of them were closer. JMO


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 24, 2009)

Brother, there is just no way that I can do that much traveling. The work involved in these events just about drains me now. If someone wanted to coordinate an event, I would be more than happy to help them and to help distribute the info. 

If you wanted to work a trail up in that area, we could cover an awful lot of the state


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 28, 2009)

just bumping to spread the word


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 3, 2009)

2010 is going to be a great year for the HillJacks. Be sure to check us out


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 9, 2009)

This is a great opportunity for tournament catfishermen. The points champion could take home close to $1000


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 16, 2009)

We had a real nice article in the GON magazine about the HillJacks. Did anyone see it. Thanks Brad Gill!


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 19, 2009)

HillJack Catfishing is proud to announce that Monster Rod Holders have come on board as a sponsor! Thank you Monster Rod Holders for your support!


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 24, 2009)

what does the river look like in your area


----------



## brother hilljack (Oct 4, 2009)

we will be releasing the official by laws for the club at the 7 nov event at Uchee Creek


----------



## brother hilljack (Oct 16, 2009)

I am receiving a good response for next years season. Contact me soon if you want to be a part of our events


----------

